# a lo echo pecho/a lo hecho pecho



## CriLu

he oído esta frase y no sé como se escribe, ni siquiera que quiere decir.

Qualcuno mi può aiutare?

gracias


----------



## saia

"A lo hecho, pecho" = que tienes que cargar con las consecuencias de tus actos; enfrentar las consecuencias de lo que se ha hecho.


----------



## CriLu

saia said:


> "A lo hecho, pecho" = que tienes que cargar con las consecuencias de tus actos; enfrentar las consecuencias de lo que se ha hecho.


Grazie.

In italiano potrebbe essere "cosa fatta capo ha" ?


----------



## irene.acler

En italiano se traduce por "quel che è fatto è fatto".

EDIT: CriLu, no te había visto. Bueno, yo nunca he oído "cosa fatta capo ha"..


----------



## saia

Non conoscevo "cosa fatta capo ha", da una piccola ricerca che ho fatto credo che possa rendere il significato.
Anche io avrei detto "quel che è fatto è fatto".


----------



## CriLu

"Cosa fatta, capo ha" significa che una cosa fatta è compiuta, finita.

Non vorrei dire una bugia, ma credo che il primo ad utilizzare questa espressione
(in realtà "capo ha cosa fatta") sia stato Dante nella Commedia, attribuendola a Mosca de 'Lamberti.


----------



## CriLu

nel senso che dubito sia stata usata prima di lui ....


----------



## Silvia10975

Mi sembrano tutte e due perfette... Letteralmente (più o meno) come lo rendereste il detto spagnolo? Una cosa tipo "Ciò che è stato fatto, bisogna prenderlo di petto"? Uhm...


----------



## Silvia10975

AAAAH! Io e te siamo toscane... forse per questo la conoscevamo tutte e due  Mi fido di te sull'espressione nata con Dante, tempo fà (molto) ti avrei anche detto la quartina! Ehehe... Però chissà se è rimasta in uso solo in Toscana o si dice anche in altre parti d'Italia.
Ci fate sapere, italiani del forum?


----------



## irene.acler

In Trentino non si usa "cosa fatta capo ha", su questo sono praticamente certa! Al uso posto, usiamo "quel che è fatto è fatto".


----------



## CriLu

s10975 said:


> AAAAH! Io e te siamo toscane... forse per questo la conoscevamo tutte e due  Mi fido di te sull'espressione nata con Dante, tempo fà (molto) ti avrei anche detto la quartina! Ehehe... Però chissà se è rimasta in uso solo in Toscana o si dice anche in altre parti d'Italia.
> Ci fate sapere, italiani del forum?



Temo si usi ormai solo in toscana ...

sono andata a ricercarmi il verso sulla Commedia: Inferno XXVIII, 107.

(ehm ... sono terzine ...  )

Traducendo letteralmente direi: quando una cosa è fatta va presa di petto ...
però è bruttina no?


----------



## saia

Confermo: Inferno, canto ventottesimo.
Mosca dei Lamberti - vv. 103-111.


----------



## Silvia10975

Che figura... Allora... potrei recitarti la terzina! Mentre lo scrivevo sapevo che mi sarei sbagliata. Vado a ripassare.
Qualche altra regione risponde all'appello?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Si usa anche nella capitale dire "cosa fatta, capo ha". 
Ma non ha la sfumatura di "quel che è fatto, è fatto", nel senso di prendersi delle responsabilità per una scelta fatta.
Più che altro si usa per dire che è meglio fare una cosa, anche di fretta o maluccio o senza precisione, piuttosto che non farla.
A - Ho fatto il cambio di stagione, ma avrei fatto meglio a far rifoderare tutti i cappotti, prima di riporli.
B - Ma di che ti preoccupi? Cosa fatta, capo ha.


----------



## flljob

En "*a lo hecho pecho*" este *"pecho"* no tiene que ver con "petto". Tiene que ver con el "pecho" derivada de "pacto", que era un impuesto.

1. m. Tributo que se pagaba al rey o señor territorial por razón de los bienes o haciendas.
2. m. Contribución o censo que se pagaba por obligación a cualquier otro sujeto, aunque no fuera rey.

Lo pagaban plebeyos y ser _pechero_ era gran afrenta.

Y como dice SAIA: implica cargar con las consecuencias de tus actos; enfrentar las consecuencias de lo que se ha hecho


----------



## criscris

s10975 said:


> Che figura... Allora... potrei recitarti la terzina! Mentre lo scrivevo sapevo che mi sarei sbagliata. Vado a ripassare.
> Qualche altra regione risponde all'appello?


L'espressione 'cosa fatta capo ha' l'ho sentita in veneto.


----------



## CriLu

flljob said:


> En "*a lo hecho pecho*" este *"pecho"* no tiene que ver con "petto". Tiene que ver con el "pecho" derivada de "pacto", que era un impuesto.
> 
> 1. m. Tributo que se pagaba al rey o señor territorial por razón de los bienes o haciendas.
> 2. m. Contribución o censo que se pagaba por obligación a cualquier otro sujeto, aunque no fuera rey.
> 
> Lo pagaban plebeyos y ser _pechero_ era gran afrenta.
> 
> Y como dice SAIA: implica cargar con las consecuencias de tus actos; enfrentar las consecuencias de lo que se ha hecho



Muchísimas gracias flljob


----------



## Neuromante

La verdad, me parece muy extraña la interpretación de  Flijob. Se pierde completamente el sentido y si era un impuesto sobre los bienes de la mayoría de la población no comprendo como puede ser conciderado una afrenta.

Con el caracter español me parece más lógico que derive de "tomar las cosas de pecho" de hecho existe otra expresión "Sacar pecho" que está relacionada y significa "Plantar cara a un problema sacando el coraje de dentro"


La frase es "A lo hecho, pecho" el verbo "Hacer" se escribe con ache. Es que nadie había corregido todavía la duda del título


----------



## flljob

Eran pecheros (pecehero = obligado a pagar o contribuir con pecho) los plebeyos y los cristianos nuevos. Entonces, si eras pechero, inmediatamente te calificaban de cristiano nuevo. Te sugiero que leas un libro sobre un pleito que entablaron los familiares de Santa Teresa de Jesús, para convertirse en hidalgos (¿el plural será hijosdalgo?) y no pagar pecho. Creo que el título es _Pleitos de los Cepedas_.

Perdón, ese fue un ensayo escrito en los años 40. El libro es _El linaje judeoconverso de Santa Teresa_, Teófanes Egido, Editorial de Espiritualidad. Allí te explica Egido por qué era afrentoso pechar.

Entonces _A lo hecho, pecho_, quiere decir tienes que pagar las consecuencias de haber hecho lo que hiciste. O más bien es una manera de darte ánimos para enfrentar las consecuencias de haber obrado como lo hiciste.


----------



## Silvia10975

Quindi secondo Flljob è come una sorta di "quando commetti qualcosa affronta l'accaduto pagandone le conseguenze (in senso figurato)".
Secondo Neuromante invece la spiegazione sarebbe: "ante la adversidad y luego del hecho consumado, poner el pecho, como cuando alguien se enfrenta con un peligro, admitiendo su responsabilidad en él".
Credo che, origine a parte (mi sembrano entrambe valide), il senso del modo di dire sia molto chiaro... quindi, grazie a entrambi


----------



## Neuromante

Prego Silvia.

Flljob, me leeré el libro, te lo aseguro. Pero podría ser al reves, que el nombre del impuesto venga de pecho. Aunque si nos remontamos hasta ese español, a saber como razonaban.


----------



## flljob

la segunda acepción del DRAE:

pecho (*De pactum, pacto*).
1. m. Tributo que se pagaba al rey o señor territorial por razón de los bienes o haciendas.
2. m. Contribución o censo que se pagaba por obligación a cualquier otro sujeto, aunque no fuera rey.


----------

